# first planted experiment a disaster



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

Well I forked out for a selection of 10 or so aquatic plants, planted the tank and it looked pretty nice...anyway one week later theres nothing left rooted









So beginning again but this time going to plant an unpopulated tank to give them a chance to root and get settled before the plecos get near them, I read somewhere about a moss that would grow on driftwood? can't find the name though? The tank's just going to have swords and this moss starting off, any other hardy low light plant that should be considered? I don't want to over plant the tank either, just 2/3 varities will do me for the moment...


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

greebo said:


> Well I forked out for a selection of 10 or so aquatic plants, planted the tank and it looked pretty nice...anyway one week later theres nothing left rooted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Greebo

You might be thinking of Java Moss. You have to tie it to driftwood for it to grow on it. Tie it with either fishing line or thread, and after a week, or 2 or 3, it should be attached to it. You can also attach Java fern the same way, and it too is ok in low light. Other good choices for low lights are any type of Cryptocoryne, Anubias, or hornwart.
good luck!


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

Java moss thats the one! cheers DiPpY eGgS


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

im also gunna have a planted tank with plecos, i hope it doez well, im gunna keep a journal on here.


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

you and me both mate, I'm going to get the tank set up and planted and let them root and get settled for a month or so, then introduce the plecos...and sure if they don't behave its not too much of an issue as their new tank mate is going to be a manny and he'll keep 'em in line


----------



## Art_Giacosa (Feb 24, 2004)

You need to give your plants a change to root themselves. They do this rather quickly if you have the right conditions. Are you using CO2? What type of fertilizer are you going with?

I've had plecos in my tanks for many years with no problems.


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

Yup, figured they needed a chance to root alright, no co2 at all, under 2W per G little fizzy tablets for ferts....all under control now anyway I hope, will post pics


----------

